# A-MAZE-N Products Hits a Milestone With Our 10,000th Customer!!!



## tjohnson (Jul 11, 2013)

*Hi All,*

*Today, we hit a HUGE milestone at A-MAZE-N Products*

*Our 10,000th customer made a purchase today from our site*

*Thanks To Everyone at SMF*

*Thanks to all those who tested my gadgets*

*Special Thanks to Jeff, as he helped us get started 3+ years ago*

*Thanks to Gary(Scarbelly), who was and still is my biggest fan!!*

*Everyday you wake up is a good day, so h**ere's to many more good days!*

*Cheers!! *







*Todd  *


----------



## irie (Jul 11, 2013)

congratulations man that is quite an achievement. As a repeat customer its easy to see why your business continues to thrive. Thanks for everything you have done for the community as well!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 11, 2013)

:Congratulations:

That's AWESOME Todd!!!

Now it's on to 1,000,000!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats Todd! 3+ years and 10,000 orders looks like you might be here to stay. Of course with the preferred service that you and A-MAZ-N offer, there really was no doubt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats my friend! I wish you nothing but continued success. Let's Celebrate, A round of...BEER PELLETS ON ME!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Jul 11, 2013)

congrats todd......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2013)

That's Awesome, Todd !!!

LOL---I knew you when.

Bear


----------



## brad455 (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats todd you  really have a user friendly product


----------



## seenred (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations, Todd!  Very much deserved...great company with great products...

Red


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats. Loving the tube smokers I bought from you!


----------



## gary morris (Jul 11, 2013)

Well done Todd, it's always good to hear someone doing well.  

Have you any plans to sell to or in the UK, I've looked but can't find them anywhere.

Gary


----------



## disco (Jul 11, 2013)

Not only congratulations but thanks. Your products have improved my experience with smoking. You deserve way more than 10,000 customers and I have recommended your products to all I know who smoke.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Your little gadget has turned a lot of dull boring meat into some great Q







  To the next10,000.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats Todd!!!


----------



## geerock (Jul 11, 2013)

Todd
I think I've got everything you've made and they've made my q and equipment better.  100, 000 should be coming up soon.  Congrats.


----------



## wjordan52 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm proud to be one in 10,000! Congratulations Todd... you deserve success.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations and thank you!


----------



## njfoses (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## neut68 (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats Todd!!   Thanks for the excellent products!


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats Todd!  It just goes to show you that a well built product backed by honest hard work and great customer service will get you somewhere in America.  Build what people want, give them the benefit from the quality, price it right, and you will be a success. Again, congrats to your Amercian ingenuity.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 12, 2013)

Dang Todd!  Exciting news! Mine was deliver this week.  ( Wondering what number I was) 

Brian


----------



## tim202 (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats Todd !!!  You certainly deserve the success !!!

Tim


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats, Todd!!


----------



## silversmoker (Jul 17, 2013)

Just got mine, too. Musta been close to that magic number!

Reading on these forums made the sale for me.

Congrats!


----------



## mike65 (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats Todd.


----------



## erain (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats Todd!  have had nothing but the best from you and I am pretty sure the other 9,999 customers feel the same.Thumbs Up


----------



## link (Jul 18, 2013)

This is great news. Congratulations!!


----------



## venture (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats, Todd!!!!!!!!!!

If any member of this forum hasn't experienced your products? And a special nod to your customer service?

Well, they should give it a shot!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## chefrob (Jul 18, 2013)

congrats todd......you sure do deserve it and gary is so happy for you as am i.


----------



## vortreker (Jul 19, 2013)

Your products are truly better "mouse traps" I'm a bit surprised the number was not 100,000. It will be soon.


----------



## ltslewis (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats on that milestone! I still use mine for cold smoking cause there is nothing like it when you want to cold smoke. Friends I showed it a couple years back also bought one and use it for their salmon and probably everything else. Congratulations again on such a achievement.


----------



## terrymn (Jul 21, 2013)

Congrats Todd!!  Not surprising given the excellent product and even better service!  Hope you got a chance to get some fishing w/the family in this weekend!


----------

